# Need to lodge a complaint against an army recruit



## Kanwal.Malik

AoA, I was searching google for contacts of GHQ , to lodge a complaints against someone in Pak army ,
Actually the story is a bit to long and can not explained here , Here is a short form of it just to give you the idea.

So we are university students , One of our classmates , married an army recruit about 1 year ago, she kept it a secret from her family and only 5 people new about it , now the scene is , the guy is refusing to send a RISHTA officially , not only this , he is saying he even did not married her , the actual words are "TMHARAY PAS SABOOT HE KIA HAI NIKKAH KA ??? " and sadly he is right , because the nikkah nama is in his possession , After contacting his family and telling them the situation , they took some action against him but they are also not willing to send the rishta because they say we had ended our relation with him , after that we got a call from him , full of threats , We can not talk to the family elders because it may cause bigger problems , most likely , the life of the girl can be in danger. The girls 1 sister , who is married and her husband are trying to sort things out and came to a mutually agreed point of complaining against the guy at GHQ , nowWe searched a lot and could not find any contact numbers/ postal address or any related information.

Is there anyone who can help regarding this matter , We would need an office address or postal address to send the complaint or if there is a relevant department to deal with the issue, we can even go there , its a very serious problem.
Not to forget , the guy has only got the service a year or 1 n half year ago and I think there is also some rule that newly recruited army personnel can not get married for some time . Do not know the whole thing but please, I would like to get all the help I can , its a life n death matter.
Thanks


----------



## Manj Rajpoot

it is your own guilty that you arranged some relations with him 
and now it is not military problem but your personal matter . so kindly find him not 
GHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Kanwal.Malik said:


> because the nikkah nama is in his possession



Registrar always have records of all marriage certificates / Nikah namas issued. Why you guys don't get the copy from there? And do you think it's good for her to spend her rest of life with this kind of cheap person?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bouncer

Kanwal.Malik said:


> AoA, I was searching google for contacts of GHQ , to lodge a complaints against someone in Pak army ,
> Actually the story is a bit to long and can not explained here , Here is a short form of it just to give you the idea.
> 
> So we are university students , One of our classmates , married an army recruit about 1 year ago, she kept it a secret from her family and only 5 people new about it , now the scene is , the guy is refusing to send a RISHTA officially , not only this , he is saying he even did not married her , the actual words are "TMHARAY PAS SABOOT HE KIA HAI NIKKAH KA ??? " and sadly he is right , because the nikkah nama is in his possession , After contacting his family and telling them the situation , they took some action against him but they are also not willing to send the rishta because they say we had ended our relation with him , after that we got a call from him , full of threats , We can not talk to the family elders because it may cause bigger problems , most likely , the life of the girl can be in danger. The girls 1 sister , who is married and her husband are trying to sort things out and came to a mutually agreed point of complaining against the guy at GHQ , nowWe searched a lot and could not find any contact numbers/ postal address or any related information.
> 
> Is there anyone who can help regarding this matter , We would need an office address or postal address to send the complaint or if there is a relevant department to deal with the issue, we can even go there , its a very serious problem.
> Not to forget , the guy has only got the service a year or 1 n half year ago and I think there is also some rule that newly recruited army personnel can not get married for some time . Do not know the whole thing but please, I would like to get all the help I can , its a life n death matter.
> Thanks



Try to get hold of ISPR offices.
Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kanwal.Malik

LoveIcon said:


> Registrar always have records of all marriage certificates / Nikah namas issued. Why you guys don't get the copy from there? And do you think it's good for her to spend her rest of life with this kind of cheap person?


Nikkah was performed at a friends place , do not know who the molvi was or where we can find him ,
And no she is not going to spend her life with him , what she wants is a TALAQ , y



Bouncer said:


> Try to get hold of ISPR offices.
> Good luck.


Thanks for the helpful reply ,
I found this contact on ISPR website

Multan


Colonel Ijaz Ahmed


Phone Off:8300-23228Fax:8300-32228
but no address or postal address , should we call right away ???



Manj Rajpoot said:


> it is your own guilty that you arranged some relations with him
> and now it is not military problem but your personal matter . so kindly find him not
> GHQ


Someones life is at stake because of a SOLDIER and you say it is not army matter ??? well if army does not care about someones life, even then He is guilty of 
threatening
harassing
violation of some army rules


----------



## Counter-Errorist

Kanwal.Malik said:


> Someones life is at stake because of a SOLDIER and you say it is not army matter ??? well if army does not care about someones life, even then He is guilty of
> threatening
> harassing
> violation of some army rules



Don't try to hype this up. He's an employee of the army, they're not responsible for his personal life. It is a police matter. Have you contacted them?

If there were 5 witnesses, then it should be a pretty straightforward matter to setup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

ISPR or GHQ have hardly got anything to do with it! it's more of a police matter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kanwal.Malik

Counter-Errorist said:


> Don't try to hype this up. He's an employee of the army, they're not responsible for his personal life. It is a police matter. Have you contacted them?
> 
> If there were 5 witnesses, then it should be a pretty straightforward matter to setup.


yeah police says they can not lodge fir against army personnel , you need to contact the GHQ and MILITARY POLICE


----------



## Sugarcane

Kanwal.Malik said:


> yeah police says they can not lodge fir against army personnel , you need to contact the GHQ and MILITARY POLICE



Call on the number you got from ISPR's site and ask for proper advise. I think he will be kicked out of military services as well because he lied about his marital status.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senses

If that is so then you have to contact the MP,i dunno if they will entertain your request but still you can try,there was a similar case recently which was related to personal issue but MP interfered and sought the matter out !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFalcon

False Flag....


----------



## Side-Winder

Kanwal.Malik said:


> yeah police says they can not lodge fir against army personnel , you need to contact the GHQ and MILITARY POLICE



really police said so? ok try here

Director Public Relations

Brigadier Attique ur Rehman

Tell Office: +92-51-561-33013
Cell No +92-321-5376715
Email: dirc@ispr.gov.pk

or write to ISPR 

Welcome to ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kanwal.Malik

LoveIcon said:


> Call on the number you got from ISPR's site and ask for proper advise. I think he will be kicked out of military services as well because he lied about his marital status.


thanks alot for your help , gives some hope



Side-Winder said:


> really police said so? ok try here
> Director Public Relations
> 
> Brigadier Attique ur Rehman
> 
> Tell Office: +92-51-561-33013
> Cell No +92-321-5376715
> Email:



Thanks alot


----------



## friendly_troll96

Does the girl live in Westridge, RWP? I know someone from that area who's in a similar situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

OK basically when the Nikah, I received two counterparts.. one for my possession and one for my better half, we both have kept safely

In case of loss, one can grab another copy from the third copy of agreement safely stored in the district council or something. I would advice to contact the maulvi sahab (preferably the same maulvi) or otherwise any maulvi who reads the Nikah, he knows the procedure to obtain another copy of it (most likely true)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Contact police. Its got nothing to do with the Army.


----------

